# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Atlanta Hawks Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Milwaukee Bucks (24-34)* vs. *Atlanta Hawks(10-48)*​*March 8th, 2005*

Last Game: Bucks-113 Atlanta-83 ​
Location: Bradley Center​






*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LUE, TYRONN" TITLE="LUE, TYRONN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/LUE, TYRONN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOSH" TITLE="SMITH, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/SMITH, JOSH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CHILDRESS, JOSH" TITLE="CHILDRESS, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/CHILDRESS, JOSH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HARRINGTON, AL" TITLE="HARRINGTON, AL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/HARRINGTON, AL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="COLLIER, JASON" TITLE="COLLIER, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/COLLIER, JASON.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​*Michael Redd Vs. Josh Smith*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOSH" TITLE="SMITH, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/hawks/SMITH, JOSH.jpg">​
*Josh Smith will have the oppurtunity to show that he is ready to play against the top SG's in the League tonight in Michael Redd. Although he is young, this is a matchup Smith can win with his explosiveness against a weak defender in Redd.* 

*Prediction- Bucks-92** Hawks-78*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview*

*Preview:*​
*WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday*

*BROADCASTS*: *TV - Fox Sports Net cable. Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).*

*ABOUT THE HAWKS*:
*Atlanta carries the worst record in the league and a couple of formidable losing streaks: 21 straight on the road and 11 in a row overall. The Hawks' last victory came over the Los Angeles Lakers on Feb. 7 and their last road victory was on Dec. 10 against Detroit. Atlanta almost snapped its overall losing streak Saturday but lost at home to Philadelphia, 98-97.*

*PLAYER TO WATCH*:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOSH" TITLE="SMITH, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/SMITH, JOSH.jpg"> , *HAWKS*
*Following in the footsteps of former Hawks Dominique Wilkins and Spud Webb, the high-flying Smith won the all-star slam dunk contest, registering perfect scores on three of his four dunks. Atlanta is the only team to have three dunk champions. Smith also played in the all-star rookie-sophomore game, finishing with 12 points and six rebounds. On the season, Smith is averaging 8.0 points and 5.4 rebounds.*

*THE SERIES*:
*This is the third and final meeting of these teams this season. They have split the first two games with each team winning at home. The Bucks have won 11 of the last 12 at home against Atlanta.*

*NUMBERS GAME:*
*1.9: Josh Smith's dunks per game, high among rookies.

2-28: Atlanta's road record.

14: Starting lineups used this season by the Hawks.*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Preview*

If this was in Atlanta, I woud like our chances. But since it isn't, Atlanta will probably lose by double digits. Josh Smith is in a huge slump right now, so you may not get the match up that you were expecting. I'm looking for Josh Childress to have a huge game, though.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think that the Bucks take this game pretty easily. On paper, the Bucks win every positional matchup, sans the PF, which Harrington is more youthful and could win that matchup. I think the Redd will have around 25, Desmond Mason will have 22 and 8 boards, and Mo Williams will have around 15 and 10 assists. Nothing against the Hawks, but I think the Bucks are the better, more experienced team and will show it tonight, and it's at the Bradley Center *:biggrin:

*But that is why the game is played...*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith - 7 rebounds in 1st half
Josh Childress - 9 points in 1st half

So far, so good.. Atlanta's leading by four and it's almost half.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Erick Strickland is really bad, he just loves shooting the basketball...this game has been called embarrasing by the Milwaukee Announcers....two non-playoff teams playing this late in the season doesn't make for very good basketball...38-30 Hawks with 5 minutes to go in the 2nd..

The Hawks youth (Childress, Smith, and Harrington have beating us so far)*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Exciting half time finish.

Hawks up by a couple points at the half.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks starting to play a little better, although they are still losing at the half. 51-45 Hawks. Tyronn Lue has 13 points at the half for the Hawks, and Mo Williams leads the Bucks with 10 points. Zaza Pachulia has 5 rebounds.. *:angel:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hate Tyronn Lue. Hopefully a year from now, Chris Paul will be replacing him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks up 4 with a minute to go in the 3rd...be back after the game with the recap...GO BUCKS!*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

WooHoo! One step closer to Bogut!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Recap*

*Bucks Win!....105-101!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Recap*

Game Recap:​*After being down 6 points at half to the team with the worst record in the league, the Milwaukee Bucks found a way to come back and beat the Atlanta Hawks 105-101, in Milwaukee. 

Tyronn Lue, who led Atlanta with with 27 points, scored early and helped the Hawks get a 33-22 1st Quarter Lead. Atlanta's Josh's, Smith and Childress, both had decent games. Smith finished the game with 6 points and 8 rebounds, while Childress ended with 13 points and 6 rebounds. Al Harrington had a very productive game, finishing the contest with 19 points and 9 assists, pretty impressive.

The Bucks, who were coming off a road loss to the Chicago Bulls, definitly didn't want to lose this one. The Bucks were led in scoring by Mo Williams and Desmond Mason, who both netted 22 points. Joe Smith led the Bucks in rebounding with 9 points, and also contributed 19 points in the winning effort. Michael Redd scored 21.

The Hawks outshot the Bucks from the field, shooting 51% to the Bucks' 48%. The rebounding edge went to Atlanta, 41-34. This game was won at the free throw line for the Bucks, who hit 17 more from the line.
This was a game the Bucks should win, and they got the job done, good job Milwaukee!!*


----------

